

Known criminal currently driving for Uber in Australia - seesomesense
http://www.timeslive.co.za/businesstimes/2015/02/08/barry-tannenbaum-from-uber-trickster-to-uber-taxi-driver

======
seesomesense
[http://www.amazon.com/The-Grand-Scam-Tannenbaum-Business-
ebo...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Grand-Scam-Tannenbaum-Business-
ebook/dp/B00GSLCM3I)

"From 2005 to 2009, the heir to one of South Africa’s blue-blood families,
Barry Tannenbaum, methodically constructed the largest-ever con in South
African history. ... Barry Tannenbaum, the grandson of the founder of one of
the country’s biggest pharmaceutical firms, Adcock Ingram, offered investors
stratospheric returns of more than 200 per cent a year by investing in the
components used to make AIDS drugs. It was nothing more than a lie, which
suckered the country’s business elite, including the former CEO of Pick n Pay,
the one-time head of the Johannesburg Stock Exchange and the ex-boss of OK
Bazaars.

After the bubble popped in June 2009, finance minister Pravin Gordhan
announced that hundreds of investors in South Africa, Australia and Europe had
ploughed more than R12.5 billion into Tannenbaum’s scheme, based on the empty
promise of immense riches. Dwarfing the Brett Kebble rip-off, Fidentia and the
Krion pyramid scheme, it proved to be the most embarrassing financial disaster
in the country’s history, and it exposed holes in a banking and financial
system billed as one of the safest in the world.

For Tannenbaum’s victims, the nightmare continued after the scheme collapsed,
as liquidators, tax officials and criminal investigators demanded their pound
of flesh. But Tannenbaum, now at large on Australia’s Gold Coast, continues to
live as if nothing happened"

